# Ricoh British Open Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Following the 9 hole playoff between Paula Creamer and Jiyai Shin, the tour moves to the United Kingdom, for the playing of the Ricoh Women's British Open. 

This will be the 20th of 27 tournaments, and the fourth and final major championship of the season.

Here are some key details:

Course: Royal Liverpool Golf Club
Where: Wirral, United Kingdom
Defending Champion: Yani Tseng
Winning Score: 71-66-66-69=272 

Final Field: 144 players
Par: 36/36=72
Yardage: (Information not yet available)
Purse: $2,750,000

My strength of field rating is 72%, making it the third strongest field of the year, behind the United States Open and The Kraft Nabisco Championship. The only notable players not teeing it up this week are Jennifer Johnson, and the injured Se Ri Pak.

I will post the pairings as soon as they become available.

Here are the television times:

Sep 13 - ESPN 9:00 AM-12:00 PM EST
Sep 14 - ESPN 9:00 AM-12:00 PM EST
Sep 15 - ESPN 9:00 AM-12:00 PM EST
Sep 16 - ESPN 9:00 AM-12:00 PM EST


Predicting the top 12 for the British Open, in my opinion, is the toughest of all the tournaments. With all the best European players in the field, it makes it that much harder.
Here are my picks:


1- Catriona Matthew 
2- Stacy Lewis 
3- Shanshan Feng 
4- Inbee Park 
5- Paula Creamer 
6- Na Yeon Choi
7- Suzann Pettersen 
8- Sophie Gustufson 
9- Melissa Reid 
10-Yani Tseng 
11-Jiyai Shin 
12-So Yeon Ryu 


Other Tidbits:
Morgan Pressel, who had averaged about 2.5 missed cuts per season in her career coming into this year, has now missed 7 consecutive cuts.


Lexi Thompson must love the number fourteen, as she has finished in 14th place 4 times this year.


Titleholders Update:
Danielle Kang, Dewi Claire Schreefel, and Maria Hjorth are the latest to qualify. Sophie Gustufson remains the highest ranked player on the priority list, yet to get in.


Rolex Movers of the Week:
Paula Creamer moves up 4 spots, from #18 to #14. Jiyai Shin moves up 3 spots, from #13 to #10.


Who's Hot:
Stacy Lewis's 9th place finish at the Kingsmill Championship was her 12th top ten finish of the year. No one else has more than nine.
Taylor Coutu has three top 25 finishes in her last four starts, which has saved her season, resulting in her retaining full time status next year.


Who's Not:
Sun Young Yoo has failed to finish in the top 30 in her last 5 starts.
Katie Future has not finished better than 50th in her last 5 starts.


Mostly Harmless: Ricoh Women's British Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the pairings for the first 2 rounds:

http://www.lpgascoring.com/public/Pairings.aspx?TournamentID=27875&__utma=105709790.1696699846.1347424548.1347424548.1347424548.1&__utmb=105709790.0.10.1347424548&__utmc=105709790&__utmx=-&__utmz=105709790.1347424548.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=61372076


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1:

1 Haeji Kang -2 
1 So Yeon Ryu -2 
3 Katie Futcher -1 
3 a-Charley Hull -1 
3 Jiyai Shin -1 
3 Stacey Keating -1 
3 Lydia Hall -1 
3 Mika Miyazato -1 
3 Vicky Hurst -1 
3 Ai Miyazato -1 
3 Karrie Webb -1


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Friday's Round has been cancelled due to high winds.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is the top 10 after round two.
They will play 36 holes tomorrow:


1 Jiyai Shin -9 
2 Inbee Park -4 
3 Mika Miyazato -3 
3 Karrie Webb -3 
5 Katie Futcher -2 
6 Jenny Shin -1 
6 a-Lydia Ko -1 
6 Vicky Hurst -1 
6 Ai Miyazato -1
6 Carin Koch -1 
11 Yani Tseng E 
11 Yuki Ichinose E 
11 Stacy Lewis E 
11 Angela Stanford E 
11 Katherine Hull E 
11 So Yeon Ryu E 3


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results:

1 Jiyai Shin -9 
2 Inbee Park E 
3 Paula Creamer +1 
4 Mika Miyazato +2 
5 So Yeon Ryu +3 
5 Karrie Webb +3 
7 Julieta Granada +5 
8 Stacy Lewis +6 
8 Katie Futcher +6 
10 In-Kyung Kim +7 
10 Catriona Matthew +7 
10 Chella Choi +7


----------

